# Horse needs a job, any ideas?



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Jumping, Barrel racing, and if there is cattle available anywhere play with them! haha and there is always trick training.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Gathering cattle is a good job for lots of horses. Trail riding is, too. There's nothing wrong with giving each horse several jobs, either. They tend to be happiest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Play around with everything until HE picks one he likes the best  I taught my mare lots of different things, basic barrels, poles, pulling work, and several other odd ball things. But she enjoys trail riding and herding small animals the best; so that's what we concentrate on.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I see ranch horse written all over him. Built for roping, etc.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing wrong with just some good ol trail ridin.


----------

